# Wasp nest removal.



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Further to my earlier thread in the progression of a paper wasp's nest here, the following photographs track the removal of the nest within nesting box.

As this is a study of the removal, more than the usual maximum of 5 images per post is permitted.

All the following photos were taken with a Canon 5D Mk2 with a Sigma 50mm 1:1 macro lens.

There had been no wasp activity for quite a few days. I wanted to remove the nest and return the box to the blue tits who normally nest therein.










The paper details:



















On removing the box roof the smell was traced to one of the lower 'tiers' rotting and flies, maggots and spiders decided to move in!



















A maggot:










The Nest was in 5 distinct tiers. The bottom tier broke off and is not shown here. Less than 50% of the cells were occupied by wasp eggs & grubs.




























A semi-mature grub still in its cell:


















A couple of wasp grubs from the cells:



























As a point of interest, the wood that the 'paper' wasps used was from our fence panels!


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I was wondering about the nest. These shots are amazing and informative!!
Thanks for documenting and sharing these!! ray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Superb quality pics Donald, an excellent sequence - I particularly like the pic of the 4/5ths of the internal structure, totally fascinating ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Great study Donald ...

took the liberty of fixing a missing


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Amazing creatures, very interesting set.


----------

